# Rhinestone material in Europe, sticky flock



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

Dear all,

I am preparing for some rhinestone decoration to ad to Silcscreenprinting and flex.
As I understand it, sticky flock is the way to go.
So now i am trying to find some sticky flock to have a start, but none of the shops here in the Netherland don't seem to have it.
Now I have found some material on ebay, and I am wondering if this is the material that I can use.
Here is the link:

5 SHEETS OF STICKY BACK FLOCK PAPER - DEEP PINK | eBay

Does anyone of you know if this is the right material?

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would contact divine bling - she will be able to verify it for you but it looks like thenright stuff to me.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Steve...

No, I'm sorry, but it's not the same thing. The listing is for a craft sticky backed flocked paper that you can decorate yourself and use in scrapbooking.

We don't currently have any Sticky Flock distributors in Europe, but we're looking!

Robert, I have saved all of your emails and will let you know as soon as there is someplace in Europe to purchase from.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

And here thought you would still be sleeping. Silly me!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> And here thought you would still be sleeping. Silly me!


Not still... Just not yet!
I'm finally going to bed now. Good night!


----------

